# Members Mark SS Propane Smoker Model MSM05ALP



## supcom1 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello BBQ lover's
I have a Members Mark SS Steel Propane Smoker model MSM05ALP.

First let me say I love this smoker cabinet it is made of 304 grade Stainless steel fully insolated doubled wall smoking cabinet. 12,000 btu u shaped stainless burner. I inherited this smoker from my brother in law. I have referbished most of the main parts like gas line, gas valve, ignitor and slide out water tray. The folks at Grand Hall USA Customer service have been of great help with parts and parts manual. For anyone needing their number it is 1-800-770-9769. I was wondering if any of you own this smoker and if so what kind of upgrades you have made to make this smoker better then stock.  I have found ways to make the smoke go longer, and have upgraded to a few parts found in the new model MSM06ALP that has helped. Any other ideas out there?.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## dmbyrd (Oct 21, 2015)

Jerry,

I have this smoker and although I have had good results with it I do have several issues.  Wood chips burning up quickly as well as a couple of grease fires in the unit.

I would be very interested in any modifications you have made, especially ones that address my issues.

You can email me at [email protected]

Thanks

David


----------

